# Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht



## Speeedymauss (27. November 2012)

*Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Hey Leute,
ich habe noch 2 Server hier rumliegen habe nur kp was ich damit so alles anstellen könnte, abgeben möchte ich diese nicht und ich würd gerne nen bischen üben was netzwerktechnik etc. angeht. Habt ihr ideen was ich mal damit machen könnte?
NAS Server hab ich schon das würde wegfallen.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Linux drauf und Folding@Home (Folding@Home (PCGH-Team #70335), http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html), und z.B. MinDLNA als Media-Server.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Du könntest mit einem Hammer draufschlagen und es auf YouTube Hochladen. 

Ok, nun ernsthaft: Du könntest dir präventiv Debian darauf installieren und dich dann etwas damit + Netzwerk Technik beschäftigen. Könntest z.B MinDLNA zum Streamen oder Game Server wie z.B CSS, Minecraft aufsetzen.


----------



## Speeedymauss (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

@mattinator
ich habe mich jetzt mal nen bischen da durchs Forum geklickt aber so richtig schlau werde ich da jetzt auch nicht drüber...
kannst mal nochmal kurz erklären was Folding@Home jetzt genau ist?


----------



## Timsu (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Du könntest auch einen privaten Proxy, DNS und DHCP Server aufsetzen.
Wenn du willst auch noch VPN und ein Mailserver.
Bringen tut es nicht wirklich viel, (biem Proxy vielleicht etwas schnelleres surfen) aber man lernt was dabei und wenn man sich dafür interessiert, kann es sogar Spaß machen


----------



## mattinator (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Ganz kurz (meine Version): Die Stanford University hat ein Rechen-System geschaffen, bei dem viele Rechner Teile zur Simulation der Faltung von Eiweiß-Molekülen berechnen (deshalb Folding@Home). Die Berechnungen dienen (momentan hauptsächlich der medizinischen Grundlagen-) Forschung bei der Bekämpfung von Erbkrankheiten. Dafür kann man auf seinem Rechner ein entsprechendes Client-Programm für das jeweilige Betriebssystem installieren und je nach persönlichen Resourcen und Wünschen durch dieses Programm Teile berechnen lassen. Als "Belohnung" für das Falten gibt es zum einen die "gute Tat für den Guten Zweck" und zum anderen Punkte auf einem Konto, die gesammelt für ein Team zählen. Im Moment gibt es Folding-Clients für Windows, Linux, Mac OS-X (auslaufend für die PlayStation) in zwei Versionen: 6 und 7. Der 7-er Client ist strukturell komplett reorganisiert und beinhaltet im Vergleich zum 6-er einen grafischen Frontend zur Konfiguration und Überwachung. Unter Windows können mit beiden Clients Projekte sowohl für CPU (Uni-Prozessor oder SMP) als auch für Grafikkarten berechnet werden. Bei letzteren sind momentan die NVIDIA-GPU's bzgl. Punkt-Ausbeute im Vorteil, die in gewissem Sinne die Geschwindigkeit der Berechnung ausdrücken. Unter Linux und Mac OS-X läuft im Prinzip nur der CPU-Part.
Genauere Informationen bekommst Du in den entsprechenden Threads des o.g. Folding-Forums, allgemeine Anfragen kannst Du auch in der RuKa (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html) posten, neue Mitstreiter sind jederzeit willkommen und bekommen unsere Unterstützung.


----------



## blackout24 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Könntest dein eigenen Cloud Dienst laufen lassen wie Dropbox der die Dateien synchronisiert mit ownCloud. Solltest aber ein guten Upload haben, wenn du auch unterwegs dann die Weboberfläche zum runterladen von Dateien benutzen möchtest oder die Clienten auf anderen PCs hast.


----------



## joasas (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*

Je nach Server könntest du den auch einfach dem TS aus dem folgenden Thread verkaufen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-wlan-netzwerk-fuer-wohnheim-19-benutzer.html

Folding@Home ist nett, aber mit nicht optimierter Hardware, naja, ich sehe das kritisch bei den heutigen Energiekosten. Dann lieber in einem Rechenzentrum mit optimierter Hardware arbeiten. Generell wäre es interessant zu wissen welche Hardware verbaut ist. Ist ein Raid Controller drin? Xeon? Opteron?

Falls du lernen willst: KVM/XEN/ESXi drauf und dann entsprechende Systeme einrichten.


----------



## Jimini (27. November 2012)

*AW: Was kann ich mit Server machen Vorschläge gesucht*



Speeedymauss schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe noch 2 Server hier rumliegen habe nur kp was ich damit so alles anstellen könnte, abgeben möchte ich diese nicht und ich würd gerne nen bischen üben was netzwerktechnik etc. angeht. Habt ihr ideen was ich mal damit machen könnte?
> NAS Server hab ich schon das würde wegfallen.
> Danke im Vorraus!


 Dann übe doch ein bisschen damit, wie du schon schreibst. Kannst auch die großen Daten auslagern und die Kiste dann als NFS-Server nutzen. Oder mit einem Webserver herumspielen. Oder mit iptables. Oder einen Proxy aufsetzen. Oder einen Loadbalancer. Oder mit OwnCloud herumspielen und sich mit CalDAV und CardDAV auseinandersetzen. Oder einen IRC-Server aufsetzen. Du kannst natürlich auch Teamspeak installieren und anbieten. Oder einen FTP-Server. Oder oder oder.

MfG Jimini


----------

